# Anal Glad Issue... Trying something new



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Fingers and toes crossed. Keep us posted!


----------



## catsaqqara (May 20, 2011)

Have you considered food allergy/intolerance?
As a puppy Bambi had soft stool and anal gland problems, she also had a persistent uti. She switched from chicken to lamb and her stool firmed up, uti disappeared and glands improved. Later I found out that bread also gave her gland problems whenever she had it (rarely).

Recently I've put them on a grain free food and switched from lamb to duck. After this I noticed Jaden had less staining around his eyes, not bad in the first place but an improvement. And Bambi seems to be more playful/active than her usual self (an improvement I would say).
Just some things to think about


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Hope this works for you. Just an FYI--I've frozen pumpkin in miniture muffin pans. Each little cup holds about a tablespoon. Once frozen, they can be popped out, stored in a freezer bag, and used as needed.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I've been using the same product for my pup, too. I'm switching to Honest Kitchen and it's dehydrated so I just add the dried pumpkin supplement in when I am mixing up the HK... and his old food. No problems since I started using it.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

JudyD said:


> I've frozen pumpkin in miniture muffin pans. Each little cup holds about a tablespoon. Once frozen, they can be popped out, stored in a freezer bag, and used as needed.


I have done the same with ice cube trays.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Petco has a digestive enzyme I tried just to make sure everything stays good and in balance. It has enzymes for plants, proteins and fats plus pro-biotics. She LOVES them - a real treat. Her size gets 1/2 a tablet that is about the size of a nickel. I break it up into 4 pieces and make her work for them, she is very happy too


----------

